# Piezo mini-horn installation



## katwalatapan (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello,

We are considering installation of piezo mini-horns in each apartment unit of a multi-unit residential building.  The building has a conventional fire alarm system with bells in the corridors for notification.  The addition of piezo mini-horn in each unit is to ensure minimum audibility levels.

I wanted to inquire if the alarm bells in the corridors are required to be replaced to match the temporal audio pattern of the piezo mini-horns? OR is it usually acceptable for bells and mini-horns to work in the same environment?

Thank you.


----------



## classicT (Sep 20, 2017)

Consult with your AHJ (fire marshal), but typically they would have to be the same.

Per *IBC 907.5.2.1 Audible Alarms* - _Audible alarm notification appliances shall be provided and *emit a distinctive* *sound* that is not to be used for any purpose other than that of a fire alarm_ (followed by 3 exceptions and sound pressure requirements).

In the code section referenced, the key is the singular use of "a" when referring to the distinctive sound.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 20, 2017)

Consider NFPA 72 (figure 18.4.2.1 not provided)
*18.4.2 Distinctive Evacuation Signal.
18.4.2.1** To meet the requirements of Section 10.7, the alarm audible signal pattern used to notify building occupants of the need to evacuate (leave the building) shall be the standard alarm evacuation signal consisting of a three-pulse temporal pattern. The pattern shall be in accordance with Figure 18.4.2.1 and shall consist of the following in this order:

(1) “On” phase lasting 0.5 second ±10 percent
(2) “Off’ phase lasting 0.5 second ±10 percent for three successive “on” periods
(3) “Off’ phase lasting 1.5 seconds ±10 percent

_Exception: Where approved by the authority having jurisdiction, continued use of the existing consistent evacuation signaling scheme shall be permitted._


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2017)

katwalatapan said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are considering installation of piezo mini-horns in each apartment unit of a multi-unit residential building.  The building has a conventional fire alarm system with bells in the corridors for notification.  The addition of piezo mini-horn in each unit is to ensure minimum audibility levels.
> 
> ...





Per NFPA 72 you need low frequency in the sleeping areas

I would say the corridors do not have to match


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2017)

If you put low frequency in the bedrooms

You will not put them in the corridor, so right there no match


----------



## cda (Sep 22, 2017)

Low frequency required if you follow NFPA 72


----------

